# Power Handle Suggestions for a Daiwa 7ht st



## blacksand (Oct 4, 2002)

Has anyone tried using some type of power handle for their 7ht st. It wouldv'e been nice for Daiwa to supply one, considering the cost of this reel. Any Suggestions?


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Contact Ryan White , Hatteras Jacks . He told me something about one but I can't remember what brand reel it came off .


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Abu power handle will work great....


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Abu power handle will work great....


A Saltist 20/30 fits as well.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

AbuMike said:


> Abu power handle will work great....


If you use the Abu handle, I believe you will also need the handle nut, lock plate and screw.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i had to give 75 dollars for a complete 7ht handle


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.breakaway-tackle.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&path=40_75&product_id=806


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

The Akios Shuttle (and maybe other Akios models as well) power handle is a superb alternative , and is more robust than the Abu........will also need the Akios screw and lock plate.


----------

